# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Καινούριο μωράκι!!!

## maria-karolina

Παιδιάααα χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας πιο πολύ από ποτέ!! Μάλλον σήμερα θα πάρω ένα μωρό κοκατιλάκι 20 ημερών!!! Μακάρι να μπορούσατε να ξέρετε πόσο άγχος έχω!! Είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα ταίσω πουλάκι με κρέμα και φοβάμαιιι!! Αλλά θέλω πάρα πολύ να το κάνω!!! Έχω αρκετές απορίες και είμαι σίγουρη οτι και στην πορεία όλο θα μου γεννιούνται νέες!!! Είστε έτοιμοι να σας "πρήξω" λοιπόν??? :Bug Dance:  :Bug Dance:  :Bug Dance:  :Bug Dance:  :Bug Dance:  :Bug Dance:

----------


## serafeim

εδω ειμαστε ολοι φτιαγμενοι για να απανταμε!!
ρωτα λοιπον!!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria-karolina

Καταρχάς πρέπει να πάω σήμερα να ψωνίσω κάποια πράγματα!!! Αρχικά πού θα το βάλω??? 20 ημερών δεν μπαίνουν σε κλουβάκι, είναι ακόμα μέσα στη φωλιά!!! Να πάρω φωλιά??

----------


## panaisompatsos

Απορία:Είναι ανάγκη να το πάρεις τόσο μικρό, γιατι δεν περιμένεις ακόμη λίγο?

----------


## maria-karolina

Πιστεύετε να περιμένω ε?? Απλά μωρε ήθελα να το πάρω από μικρούλι να το ταίσω εγώ, να το μεγαλώσω εγώ... Μόνο γιαυτό ανυπομονώ! Εκτός των άλλων, ο εκτροφέας από τον οποίο θα το πάρω το έχει πάρει τελείως από τη μάνα του εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα έτσι κι αλλιώς και είναι σε ένα κουτάκι μαζί με τα αδέρφια του! Και σκέφτηκα οτι αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς το χει πάρει από τη μάνα του, καλύτερες συνθήκες διαβίωσης θα έχει μαζί μου! Γιατί ο άνθρωπος έχει άπειρα πουλιά, σκέψου πόσες γέννες και μου το είπε και ο ίδιος οτι "πέρα από το τάισμα και την καθαριότητα δεν έχω το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω μαζί τους γιατί ανά μία ώρα ταίζω"! Οπότε αυτό σκέφτηκα και είπα οτι αφού το μόνο που του προσφέρει είναι ένα τάισμα αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω κι εγώ!!! Από κει και πέρα θέλω να ακούσω και τη δική σας γνώμη γιατί σας εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο! Και φυσικά δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι το οποίο ίσως θέσει το πουλάκι σε κίνδυνο!!!

----------


## marlene

πάρτο ήρεμα..!

Τσέκαρε μία τα ποστ από έμπειρα μέλη που έχουν ασχοληθεί με αναπαραγωγές, πχ τα θέματα της Πωλίνας.
Από την άποψη του χώρου, που βάζεις δηλαδή το πουλάκι για αρχή, δεν χρειάζεσαι φωλιά.. δεν έχει νόημα κάτι τέτοιο.. Μία ευρύχωρη ζευγαρώστρα για καναρίνια, θα μπορούσε να είναι το πρώτο του δωματιάκι!  :winky: 
Μιλάμε πάντα για την πρώτη μία - δύο εβδομάδες max, μετά χρειάζεται νομίζω ένα κανονικό κλουβάκι για κοκατίλ.
Τώρα για την τροφή κ τάισμα εδώ... Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)

----------


## mitsman

Και 35 μερων να το παρεις Μαρια παλι χρειαζεται 3-4 ταισματα την ημερα αν δεν κανω λαθος!!!
Οποτε θα σε μαθει και θα ειναι πολυ ηρεμο-ημερο αν αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο...
ρωτα και εμενα που εχω χρονια εμπειρια....
χα χα χα χα

----------


## marlene

*Ναι μωρέ, αλλά για όλους υπήρξε μία πρώτη φορά! Αν καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι κάτι που χρειάζεται προσοχή κ μεθοδικότητα, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να διστάσεις! 
Απλά είναι σημαντικό να σου δείξει κάποιος την πρώτη φορά πως να ταΐζεις! Και αφού υπάρχει ο εκτροφέας διαθέσιμος μια χαρά..!*

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρία στα έχω πει και κατ ιδίαν...το καλύτερο θα ήταν να περίμενες μια εβδομάδα ακόμα και να το έπαιρνες τότε.Θα ήταν πιο εύκολο και για τους 2 σας.Εκείνο θα ήταν "έτοιμο" πουλί και θα είχε ξεκινήσει να τσιμπολογάει σπόρια.
Σίγουρα αν το πάρεις εσύ τώρα ,θα βοηθήσει στη κοινωνικοποίηση   του μικρού και θα είναι λιγότερο διστακτικό με σένα,αφού θα γνωρίσει νωρίτερα και θα δεθεί μαζί σου,τώρα που σε έχει ανάγκη ακόμα,για τις βασικές του ανάγκες,όπως είναι η τροφή.
Όπως σου είπα και χτες,καλό θα είναι να πας και να δοκιμάσεις να ταΐσεις μαζί με τον εκτοφέα,όχι μόνο το δικό σου μωρό αλλά και άλλα.Και αν νιώσεις έτοιμη να προχωρήσεις στην απόκτηση του.Σίγουρα δε θα είσαι χαλαρή,αλλά αγχωμένη,όπως όλοι μας άλλωστε όταν πρωτοπιάσαμε  σύριγγα στα χέρια μας.
Έχεις μια επαφή με το είδος και ξέρεις 5 πράγματα,οπότε είναι λίγο πιο εύκολο νομίζω.Εσύ όμως θα κρίνεις αν μπορείς...σκέψου το χρόνο(για ταΐσματα),το χώρο(ένα ζεστό κουτί για αρχή) και τις δυνάμεις σου....
Εγώ δηλώνω παρών σε ότι χρειαστείς,ακόμα και τηλεφωνικά αν το επιθυμείς.

----------


## maria-karolina

Τα έχω ψάξει όλα!!! Όλα όλα! Απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω εσάς που είστε πιο έμπειροι αν πιστεύευετε οτι μπορώ να μεγαλώσω ένα πουλάκι 20 ημερών χωρίς άλλη εμπειρία! Αυτό!

Μαρλέν μου, καταρχάς έχω ένα αρκετά ευρύχωρο κλουβάκι για καναρινάκια, το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ ως κλουβί μεταφοράς για τον Αρούλη μου στο γιατρό και τέτοια και για αρχή επομένως μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό!! Έχω επίσης ένα κλουβί για κοκατίλ στο οποίο έζησε ο Άρης τους πρώτους 2 μήνες που τον έιχα πάρει μέχρι που του πήρα το μεγάλο μεγάλο στο οποίο ζει τώρα! Οπότε το θέμα διαμονής το έχω εξασφαλίσει! Η απορία μου ξέρεις ποιά είναι?? Ένα τόσο μικρό πουλάκι είναι αρκετά ανεπτυγμένο για να μπει κιόλας σε κλουβάκι??? Έστω και καναρινιού...

----------


## maria-karolina

Αχ παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους τόσο πολύ!! Μιτς μου ναι το ξέρω πως θα θέλει πολύ χρόνο και πολλές φορές τάισμα γιαυτό και δεν το τόλμησα τόσο καιρό που είχα καθημερινά σχολή! Τώρα με την εξεταστική θα είμαι σπίτι όλη μέρα (και όλη νύχτα χαχαχαχ) έτσι κι αλλιώς οπότε θα έχω όλο τον χρόνο να του αφιερώσω και να ασχοληθώ μαζί του!!!

Μαρλέν μου και Βαγγέλη μου, ο άνθρωπος μου είπε να πάω σήμερα, την ώρα που έχει προγραμματίσει να ταίσει κι αυτό και τα αδερφάκια του, να δω, να προσπαθήσω και αν κρινω πως είμαι έτοιμη να το πάρω!! Είναι πολύ συνεργάσιμος και καλός άνθρωπος δεν θα έχω κανένα θέμα! Το μόνο μου θέμα είναι ο φόβος μου!! Θεωρώ πως είμαι αρκετά υπεύθυνη για να αναλάβω μία τέτοια ευθύνη και θα κάνω οτι είναι απαραίτητο για να είναι το ίδιο όσο καλύτερα γίνεται απλά εκτός από εσάς δεν έχω κανέναν άλλο να με συμβουλεύσει τον οποίο να εμπιστεύομαι τόσο! Είμαι αρκετά αγχώδης στη ζωή μου, πρέπει να το παραδεχτώ, νομίζω σας το έχω δείξει ε? χαχαχαχα... Γιαυτό ήθελα τη γνώμη σας γιατί δεν θέλω να προβώ σε καμία βιαστική κίνηση!!! Σας ευχαριστώ όμως όλους τόοοοσο πολύ!!!

----------


## marlene

*για αυτό που ρωτάς ναι, αλλά το κλουβάκι-κουτί θέλει να είναι ζεστό.. οι θερμοκρασίες πάνε έτσι 

22-28 ημερών - 27-29 c
29-35 ημερών - 24-26 c
36 και > ημερών - 20-23 c (θερμοκρασία δωματίου)*

----------


## maria-karolina

Μμμμ και πώς μπορώ να το ζεστάνω???

----------


## nikolas_23

> Μμμμ και πώς μπορώ να το ζεστάνω???


 με μια λαμπα απλη το πιο ευκολο

----------


## marlene

*....βάζεις και ένα κλασσικό θερμόμετρο μέσα στο κουτί και έτσι ελέγχεις μόνιμα τη θερμοκρασία.*

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις σύρμα για να μην ακουμπήσει τη λάμοα και καεί και ένα σφουγγάρι με λίγο νερό για υγρασία .
Στην ουσία φτιάχνεις ένα incubator για να το ζεστάνεις .

----------


## zack27

2Ο ημερων δεν ειπες οτι ειναι?προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι μπορεις να το βαλεις σε ενα κουτακι με λιγο πριονιδι η βαλε μια πετσετουλα και ειναι ενταξει για τον πρωτο καιρο.20 μερων το πουλακι εχει βγαλει φτερακια ηδη και δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να το ζεστανεις με καποια λαμπα.τουλαχιστον εγω ετσι τα ειχα και τα 2 τα δικα μου σε αυτη την ηλικια.οσο για το ταισμα σου παραθεσανε το αναλογο θεμα που μπορεις να δεις τις ακριβεις ωρες ταισματος και τα γραμμαρια που πρεπει να φαει σε σχεση με το βαρος του ,ειναι πολυ αναλυτικο .εχεις ζυγαρια για να μετρας το βαρος του?κουζινας εννοω!να ελεγχεις οτι τρωει καλα και να του δωσεςι πολυ αγαπη.καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Ζάχο σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!! Παιδιά το έχωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!! Είναι τόοοοσα δα μικρούλιιι!!!!!!! Του έκανα κιόλας ένα τάισμα στον εκτροφέα!!! Αχ δεν υπάρχει αυτό το συναίσθημα!!!!!!! Το συντομότερο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## vagelis76

*Καλή ανατροφή και να πάνε όλα καλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## maria-karolina

Βαγγέλη μουυυυυυυυυυ ευχαριστώωωω τόοοσο πολύ!!! Γενικά σε ευχαριστώ για όλα γιατί οποτεδήποτε οτι χρειάστηκα με βοήθησες!!!

----------


## zack27

Καλη αρχη να σου ζησει!!!!!!!περιμενουμε φωτοοοοοοοο!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο μπραβο  καλως το δεχτηκες
περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες και βιντεο απο το ταϊσμα ,το αλλαγμα της πανας, πλυσιμο και ολα τα σχετικα ξερεις τωρα 
να σου ζησει το μωρο σου :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:

----------


## serafeim

ΜΑΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑ θελω φωτοοοοο τρελενομαι για μικρουλακια  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy: 
θελω να μου πεις και την εμπειρια σου τις πρωτες μερες θελω και εγω πολυ να περασω απο τετοια φαση....
θελω οπωσδιποτε φωτογραφιες.... ΜΑΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ,ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΧΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΓΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΣΑΣ....

----------


## maria-karolina

Σας ευχαριστώωωωωωωωω!!! Μόλις κοιμήθηκε το μικρό μου γιατί κουράστηκε πολύ και με τη μετακίνηση στο αυτοκίνητο!! Σε μία ώρα που έχουμε τάισμα θα το βγάλω πολές φωτογραφίες και βίντεο και θα τα ανεβάσω αμέσως!!!

----------


## serafeim

μαρια δωστου και ενα φυλάκη απο εμενα...
θελω παρα πολυ να το δω...

----------


## mitsman

να σου ζησει Μαρια!!Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## demis

Να σου ζησει! Ειμαι σιγουρος παως θα τα πας μια χαρα με την ανατροφη...!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Παιδιά τελειώσαμε το τάισμα και τώρα θα σας ανεβάσω φωτό!!!

----------


## serafeim

μην με κρατας σε αγωνια αντε αντε  :Happy: 
και μολις πηγαινα για υπνο δεν μπορω να περιμενω μεχρι αυριο Μαρια...
θελω να βγαλεις και βιντεακι καποια στιγμη... οταν το ταιζεις... μην ντραπεις απλα βαλτο ... χεχεχε
χερομαι πολυ για εσενα...

----------


## maria-karolina

Γειά σας!!! Είμαι το νέο παιδί της Μαρίας-Καρολίνας!!! Είμαι ένα κοκατιλάκι περίπου 20 ημερών, πολύ ήσυχο, φρόνιμο μόνο που... πεινάω συνέχεια!!! Όταν είδα αυτή την κοπέλα να πλησιάζει εμένα και τα αδελφάκια μου και κατάλαβα πως θα πάρει έναν από εμάς ευχόμουν από μέσα μου να μη διαλέξει εμένα! Είχα πάει πίσω πίσω και είχα κολλήσει στο τζάμι του κουτιού στο οποίο ήμουν!!! Όμως με διάλεξε! Με τάισε κι εγώ τη φοβόμουν και έκανα χρρρ!!! Όμως σιγά σιγά άρχισα να τη συμπαθώ αυτή την κοπέλα γιατί καθώς με τάιζε μου μιλούσε πολύ γλυκά και με χάιδευε απαλά!!! Γιαυτό της κατέβασα και το μηδαμινό μου λοφίο... Φύγαμε... Με πήρε μαζί της!!! Μέχρι στιγμής μου φέρεται καλά, με ξανατάισε κιόλας και τώρα με έβαλε για ύπνο γιατί είμαι πολύ κουρασμένος-η! Θα σας πω αύριο περισσότερα γι'αυτή την κοπέλα και τη συμβίωση μαζί της! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!! Α ξέχασα να σας πω οτι όνομα δεν μου έχει βγάλει ακόμα αλλά από οτι άκουσα να λέει σε ένα φίλο της, μάλλον θα με πει Κλαίρη μέχρι να καταλάβει αν είμαι αγοράκι ή κοριτσάκι!!!

Εδώ είμαι στο κουτάκι μου που έχω για σπίτι, μόλις μπήκαμε στο αυτοκίνητο...


Μόλις ήρθαμε σπίτι...

 

 

Εδώ με ταίζουν....
 

Κι εδώ κάνουμε χαδάκια μετά το φαγητό...

----------


## mitsman

ιουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
χα χα χα χα χα χα
τι ειναι αυτο ρε??
ρε τι φατσα ειναι αυτηηηη?????
Να σου ζησει!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

μαρια δεν χρειαζεται να πω τιποτα..
η φωτογραφια τα λεει ολα...
δωστου ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ φυλακη απο εμενα....
ε και πσιτ Κλαιρη να την προσεχεις !!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria-karolina

> ιουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
> χα χα χα χα χα χα
> τι ειναι αυτο ρε??
> ρε τι φατσα ειναι αυτηηηη?????
> Να σου ζησει!!!!!


Μιτς είπες ιουυυ για το παιδί μου???? :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007:  :Mad0007: 
Δεν είναι πανέμορφό?? Ευχαριστώωωω!!!

Σεραφείμ μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύυυυ!!! Θα του δώσω το πρωί φιλάκι και από σενα!!!

----------


## mitsman

ιουυυυυυ σημαινει τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## demis

Κουκλακιιιιι!!! Ρε παιδια θα παθω ζαχαρο με τοσα μωρακια εδω μεσα, Heeeelp mee.....!!!!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

> ιουυυυυυ σημαινει τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Οκ τότε το δέχομαι!!!! 

Σήμερα στο πρωινό τάισμα όλα ήταν καλύτερα!!! Το έμαθα κάπως και κάναμε μόλις 1 τέταρτο!!! Με βοηθάει κι αυτό πάρα πολύ, είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλό πουλάκι! Και χαδιάρικοοοο!!! Παρότι είναι μακριά από τη μαμά του δηλ. με ανθρώπους μόνο 5 μέρες, είναι τρομερα χαδιάρικο και μέχρι που παίζει και με το δάχτυλό μου (προσπαθεί να το δαγκώσει)!!!! Όλα πάνε τέλεια και σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Παιδιά στενοχωριέμαι πολύ για κάτι!!! Όταν είναι μέσα στο κουτάκι του δεν κάνει τίποτα απλά κάθεται και με κοιτάει!!! ΄Οταν το βγάζω και το κρατάω στα χέρια μου μάλλον νιώθει πιο σιγουριά και κουρνιάζει στα δάχτυλά μου, ή σηκώνεται και ντεντώνεται για να ξεπιαστεί, ανοίγει τα φτερά του, προσπαθεί να δαγκώσει το βραχιολάκι μου... Είναι πολύ δραστήριο! Μόλις το βάλω στο κουτί του κλαίει για 1 λεπτό και μετά απλά κάθεται έτσι ακίνητο εκεί που το άφησα! Σα να το φοβάται! Αλλά μπορώ να το έχω όλη μέρα μέσα στα χέρια μου?? Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά είναι τόσο μικρό που φοβάμαι κιόλας!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Τι φάτσα είναι αυτήηηηηηηη!!! Κουκλάκι σκέτο!!! Άντε με το καλό να μεγαλώσει η Κλαιρίτσα (ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά χεχε) και να σου κάνει όλα τα χατίρια που δε σου κάνει ο Άρης!!! Είναι πανέμορφο το μπεμπέ!!!

Πρόσεχε μόνο μη το έχεις όλη την ώρα μαζί σου όπως την πάτησα εγώ με τη Λίλι και τώρα κλαίει όποτε με βλέπει και δεν την παίρνω!!!
*

----------


## maria-karolina

Μα τι να κάνω ρε Γιάννη??? Είναι αυτή ψυχούλα να την αφήνω στο κουτί?? Όχι πες μου... Στενοχωριέμαι να την έχω εκεί...

----------


## nuntius

*Εμένα μου τα λεςςςςςςς;;; Τα ξέρω μωρέ!!! Πρώτος τα έπαθα!!! Κ αυτό το κλάμα σου ραγίζει την καρδιά κάθε φορά!!! Και τώρα μου τα κάνει η πονηρή!!!
*

----------


## serafeim

παρτην στην αγκαλια σου και γεμησε την στα φιλια...
τσιμπησε του τα μαγουλακια και να του μιλας συνεχεια!!!  :Happy: 
μην το αφηνεις απο τα ματια σου!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria-karolina

Αυτό  κάνω και μόλις τολμήσω να το αφήσω στο κουτί του για να πάω μέχρι την τουαλέτα βγάζει ένα κλαμματάκι... Μου ραγίζει την καρδιά!!!

----------


## demis

Το να παιρνας αρκετες ωρες μαζι με το  πουλακι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για την κοινωνικοποιηση του! Το κλαμα δυσκολα να το αποφιγεις ιδικα τωρα που ειναι μωρο θα κλαιει οταν σε βλεπει αλλα πρεπει να του μαθεις ποτε πρεπει να μενει στο χωρο του κ ποτε οχι.

----------


## serafeim

μαρια το συμαντηκοτερο απο ολα ειναι να το εχεις συνεχεια μαζι σου οταν εισαι σπιτι...
να εχεις καποιο προγραμμα μαζι του και μην το ζωριζεις τωρα που ειναι μικρο...
καντου μια ζεστη φωλιτσα για το βραδυ και  παρτου ενα κλουβακι με πολα πολα πολα πολα παιχνιδακια...
εκτος το οτι θα τα λατρεψει, θα λατρεψει και εσενα επειδη σε βλεπουμε ολοι εδω καθε μερα ετσι οπως μας τα περιγραφης και εισαι μια υπεροχη μανουλα...
μολις βγαλει λιγα ακομα φτερουδακια αυριο μεθαυριο θελουμε παλι φωτογραφιες μην το ξεχνας αυτο...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να το χαίρεσαι, είναι πολύ όμορφο.
Μπράβο για την υπομονή σου.

----------


## zack27

Πανεμορφο να σου ζησει!!!!!φατσα σκετη!!!!!whiteface ειναι η μου φαινεται?

----------


## maria-karolina

Όχι δεν είναι, είχε και ένα whiteface αλλά η αδυμανία μου είναι τα κόκκινα μαγουλάκιααα!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

εγώ πάλι είμαι της άποψης ότι δεν πρέπει να το έχεις συνέχεια στα χέρια σου.. γιατί τώρα που περνάς πολλές ώρες σπίτι εντάξει αλλά αργότερα όταν θα λείπεις απ'το σπίτι αυτό επειδή θα έχει μάθει θα είναι εξαρτημένο από εσένα και είτε θα κλαίει συνέχεια είτε θα σφυρίζει μέχρι να έρθεις και για τους υπόλοιπους στο σπίτι ή τους γείτονες δεν θα είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο.. προσωπικά νομίζω πως θέλεις ένα πουλάκι ανεξάρτητο που να το κοινωνικοποιήσεις αρκετά ώστε να σου κάνει χάδια αλλά όχι ένα πουλάκι που όταν θα φεύγεις από κοντά του θα ξεσηκώνει τον κόσμο...... προσωπική άποψη πάντα!  :Happy: 


ps: να το χαίρεσαι είναι πανέμορφοοοοοο!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Αλέξανδρε!! Θα προσπαθήσω να το μάθω πως όταν πρέπει να είναι μόνο του θα είναι! Άλλωστε όταν μεγαλώσει θα μπει και στο κλουβάκι με τον Άρη οπότε θα έχουν και τα δύο παρεούλα!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο *κωνσταντίνε*!! θα προσπαθήσω να το μάθω πως όταν πρέπει να είναι μόνο του θα είναι! άλλωστε όταν μεγαλώσει θα μπει και στο κλουβάκι με τον άρη οπότε θα έχουν και τα δύο παρεούλα!!!


εε αλέξανδρος χεχε!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maria-karolina

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο συγνώμηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  !!! Το διόρθωσα ήδη!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι _ Κ Ο Υ Κ Λ Α Κ Ι_ _!!!!!!!!!_
Μαρία να σου ζήσει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!και αυτή τη φορά να πέσεις μέσα και να είναι Κλαίρη!!!!!!!!!
Δεν είναι απίστευτη η εμπειρία?????

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ να  σου ζησει ! την βλεπω τη δουλεια ,στο αμεσο μελλον να εχουμε σπεσιαλ βιντεακια με το πιτσιρικι !

----------


## maria-karolina

> Είναι _ Κ Ο Υ Κ Λ Α Κ Ι_ _!!!!!!!!!_
> Μαρία να σου ζήσει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!και αυτή τη φορά να πέσεις μέσα και να είναι Κλαίρη!!!!!!!!!
> Δεν είναι απίστευτη η εμπειρία?????


Βαγγέλη μου γερό να'ναι κι ότι να'ναι!!! Κι άμα είναι και κοριτσάκι ακόμα καλύτερα!!! Είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ εμπειρία νιώθω μανούλα, δεν υπάρχει!!! Σε ευχαριστώ άπειρα για τη στήριξή σου!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

> ΜΑΡΙΑ να  σου ζησει ! την βλεπω τη δουλεια ,στο αμεσο μελλον να εχουμε σπεσιαλ βιντεακια με το πιτσιρικι !


Δήμητρη χίλια ευχαρισ΄τω υπόσχομαι να το βγάζω όσες περισσότερες φωτογραφίες κι όσα περισσότερα βίντεο μπορώ!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω  κάτι εσάς που οι περισσότεροι είστε πιο έμπειροι??? Παρατηρούσα τον πρόλοβό του αφού το τάισα και παρατήρησα οτι παντού είναι διαφανής και φαίνεται η κρεμούλα μέσα και κάτω κάτω σχεδόν ανάμεσα στο πόδια του έχει από μέσα κάτι μικρά σα μαυράκια!!! Τι λεπτομέρειες κοιτάω θα λέτε τώρα αλλά άμα κάποιος ξέρει για να μου φύγει η περιέργεια (και λίγο το άγχος) θα μπορούσε να μου πει τι είναι??

----------


## vagelis76

Καλά τι μάτι έχεις εσύ?????Σκέτη ακτινογραφία!!!!!!!
Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς λες...ίσως φτερά που φυτρώνουν,ίσως φλέβες με αίμα,ίσως κάποιο όργανο άλλα και ίσως κόπρανα λίγο πριν την έξοδό τους.

----------


## maria-karolina

χαχαχαχα Βαγγέλη μου το έχω παρατηρήσει από πάνω μέχρι κάτω ξέρω κάθε του λεπτομέρεια!!! Θα το κοιτάξω και αύριο να δω αν θα είναι ακόμα εκεί!!!

----------


## serafeim

μαρια ειδα την συζητηση...
τρωει κανονικα? 
ειδες κατι το περιεργο?

----------


## maria-karolina

Τρώει κανονικότατα! Τίποτα περίεργο!!! Έχει αρχίσει να εξασκεί και το ραμφάκι του και να δαγκώνει τα πάντα από περιέργεια!!!

----------


## serafeim

ωραια αυριο θελω πολεεεεεεεεεεεες γωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Θα βάλωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!! Το υπόσχομαι!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Να σου ζήσει το κουκλί Μαρία! Κακή περίοδος όμως η εξεταστική γιατί κι εγώ όλο πάνω από το τσουλουφάκι του θα καθόμουν και το διάβασμα θα πήγαινε περίπατο!

----------


## maria-karolina

Ευχαριστώωω Αλεξία μου!!! Δίκιο έχεις αλλά είναι η μόνη περίοδος που μπορούσα να το πάρω γιατί εκτός εξεταστικής λείπω ώρες πολλές από το σπίτι!!! Και δεν θα μπορούσα να είμαι συνεπής στο ωράριό μου και να το ταίζω!!!!

----------


## zack27

Αντε χαζομαμα και συ!!!!ολα καλα θα πανε!!!περιμενουμε κι αλλες φωτοοοοοο πολλες!!!!!

----------


## ivi

Μπράβο για την απόφαση να το μεγαλώσεις εσύ!!πιστεύω ήταν η πιο σωστή γιατί με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα ζήσεις μια υπέροχη εμπειρία και το μωρό σου θα μεγαλώσει στα δικά σου χέρια πράγμα πολύ σημαντικό!!!!!είναι ένα κουκλί!!φτού φτού φτού σκόρδα!!!!!

----------


## dimosd

Να σου ζήσει!!

Προσπάθησε να διατηρείς σταθερές ώρες όπου ασχολείσαι μαζί του, μην ξεχνάς
ότι είναι ακόμα μωρό, τωρα λόγω ζέστης όταν το ταίζεις ή παίζεις μαζί του, να αερίζεις και το κουτί
και συχνή αλλαγή με ρολό κουζίνας

----------


## maria-karolina

Παιδιά τι να κάνω για να σταματήσει να πεινάει??? Το τάισα πριν 3 ώρες και πρέπει να περιμένουμε άλλες 2 για να φάει! Το έβγαλα από το κουτάκι του να παίξουμε και να κάνουμε χαδάκια και κλαίειιιι!!! Ασταμάτητα!!! Ψάχνει να βρει τα δάχτυλά μου να τα δαγκώσει γιατί πεινάει!!! Τι να κάνω??? Έχει συνδυάσει το εκτός κουτιού με το τάισμα (από πριν το πάρω γιατί όσες μέρες το έχω ασχολούμαι μαζί του και εκτός ταίσματος) και ψάχνει φαγητό!!!

----------


## nuntius

*axaxaxxaaxaxa Κάνε παιδί να δεις καλό δηλαδή... εγώ νομίζω ότι απλά μπορεί να είναι φαγανό. Τσέκαρε τον πρόλοβο και δωστου ελάχιστη ποσότητα. Μπορεί να είναι μπακανιάρικο κ να μη του φτάνει το φαί...θα το αφήσεις να λιμοκτονήσει;;;;;;
*

----------


## maria-karolina

χαχαχχα μα μου είπε ο άνθρωπος συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα οτι πρέπει να φάει! Μου λέει όσο και να του δώσεις θα πεινάει και θα ζητάει κι άλλο αλλά δεν θα δώσεις γιατί θα σκάσει! Αλλά αυτό θα ζητάει κι άλλο! Αχ το χαλασμένο μου ραδιοφωνάκι, πρέπει να κρατηθώ δυνατή ρε και να μην σπάσω στα κλάμματά του!!! Αλλά πως ρε Γιάννηηηη???

----------


## nuntius

*Πολύ απλό... γυρνάς το διακοπτάκι!!!! Βάλε λίγη ήρεμη μουσική χαμηλά μήπως χαζέψει, στην δικιά μου πιάνει... κ παρτο να παίξετε, χάιδεψέ το και θα ηρεμήσει. Στην τελική δεν κάνει να φάει περισσότερο αφού στο είπε ο άνθρωπος!!! Μέρα είναι θα περάσει!
*

----------


## maria-karolina

Έπιασε!!! Του έβαλα μουσική και ηρέμησε!!! Τι είσαι εσύ ρε παιδί μου??? Ειδικός πτηνολόγος??? χεχεχεχεχ

----------


## serafeim

Μαρια δεν μας βαζεις φωτογραφιες?
το ξεχασες?
ελα να βλεπουμε τον μπομπιρα σου!!

----------


## vagelis76

Αυτό ξέρει να κάνει σε αυτή την ηλικία και αυτό κάνει...μόνο κλαίει.Αργότερα θα σε βλέπει και θα κάνει σα τρελό πίσω από τα κάγκελα μέχρι να το πάρεις κοντά σου.
Προσπάθησε να του δίνεις δραστηριότητες,όσο το έχεις κοντά σου και να ασχολείται,ένα μπαλάκι με κουδουνάκι,μια κορδελίτσα,ένα χόρτινο σπάγκο λίγα σποράκια.
Μου έχει λείψει "μωρουδιακό" κλάμα...τρελαίνομαι όταν το κάνουν και μαζί χτυπάνε και τα φτεράκια...

Κλαιρούλα.....φώτοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## maria-karolina

Έχω να ανεβάσω φωτός και βίντεο σε πολύ πολύ λίγο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Κρατα τες....οχι απο τωρα...σε δυο βδομαδες...
να δουμε μια καποια εξελιξη!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Να μην ανεβάσω μια δυο??? Όχι πολλές! Ε φανταστικέ Μιτς???

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δεν θα ανεβαζα!!!
αν θες να το μοιραστεις μαζι μας τοτε βαλε!!!
Αλλα αν βαλεις οι επομενες να αργησουν λιγακι!!!
να εχει πλακα να βλεπουμε την εξελιξη!

----------


## maria-karolina

Εντάξει αφέντη! Έγινε!

----------


## george28310

Μην ακους karolina βαλε φωτογραφιες με το μικρουλι σου να το δουμε και εμεις....

----------


## maria-karolina

Αυτές δεν είναι οι ωραίες μου φωτογραφίες!!! Τις καλές ξέχασα να τις γυρίσω στο κινητό μου και τις πέρασα στον υπολογιστή έτσι και δεν δέχονται επεξεργασία από τον υπολογιστή! Πρέπει να τις επεξεργαστώ στο κινητό και να τις περάσω φτιαγένες! Οπότε ανεβάζω μόνο μερικές που μου άρεσαν και ήταν γυρισμένες σωστά!!!

Αυτά είναι τα αδερφάκια του... Λείπει το δικό μου!!!
 

Πρώτη γνωριμία με το πρώτο μου παιδί...


Χαδάκια...


Η πρώτη του γνωριμία με το δεύτερο μου παιδί...
 

 





Οι πρώτες τους αγάπες πάνω στη μαμά μου...






Αύριο θα ανεβάσω πολύ ωραίες φωτό και θα έχετε την τύχη-ατυχία να θαυμάσετε κι εμένα μαζί!!!!

----------


## nikolas_23

φατσες και τα 2

----------


## maria-karolina

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλαααα!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να τα ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Να Ζήσουν και τα 2 !!!!!!
Φατσούλες και τα 2 !!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

φοβεραααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καταπληκτικααααααααα....
τρομερη εμπειρια σωστα?
μπραβο σου.. ειναι πανεμορφα,κουκλια,φαντασικ  α,ειναι ειναι ειναι ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Ρεεεεε, κ αυτό σκουρόχρωμο είναι;;;;;;;; Καταλαβαίνω το παραπόνο σου πια που δεν έχεις λουτινάκι ...χαχαχαχαχα
Είναι κουκλί το νινί σου, κοπελιά!!! Να σου ζήσουν κ τα δυο κ μακάρι να είναι Κλαιρίτσα, να χαρείς κ ωά εκ της ευτυχούς συνευρέσεώς τους 
Περιμένω γνωριμία και με τα δυο τους 
*

----------


## elena1996

Πολυ απιστευτα και τα δυο τους!!!!!Να σου ζησουν!!!!Το μικρουλι ειναι και πολυ πρωτη φατσα!!!!! :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## george28310

να σου ζησουν και τα δυο carolina και καλη ανατροφη.......ειναι πολυ χαριτωμενα και φωνακλαδικα, μπραβο σου που τα φροντιζεις και τους δινεις την αγαπη σου.....

----------


## ramiro

να σου ζησουν ειναι απιστευτα φατσουλες.......

----------


## Sissy

Να τα χαίρεσαι, πάντα γερά να 'ναι!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Σήμερα αρχίσαμε όχι απλά να παίζουμε με τα σποράκια αλλά και να τα σπάμε, και να τρώμε κάποια!!! Μεγαλώσαμεεεεε :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:  :Animal0018:

----------


## serafeim

εεεε μαρια?
με ξερεις εμενα ετσι?
θελω να το δω αυτο... θελουμε να δουμε οοοοοοοολοι πως μεγαλωνει το μικρουλακι σου...

----------


## vagelis76

> Σήμερα αρχίσαμε όχι απλά να παίζουμε με τα σποράκια αλλά και να τα σπάμε, και να τρώμε κάποια!!! Μεγαλώσαμεεεεε



Φαντάσου να το δεις να πίνει και νερό..... χαχαχχχαχχαχ
Σε πειράζωωωωωωωωωω..... αγαπώ παρολίγο..( για 2η φορά) Κλαίρη.......

----------


## vagelis76

Κλαιρουλίνα μας δε θα βάλεις καμία φώτο του μικρού μου φίλου και συνονόματου????

Περιμένω....δε χόρτασα τη μωρουδιακή φατσούλα του,θέλω κι άλλο !!!!!!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Βαγγελούκωωω αρκεί που μου το ζήτησες εσύ!!!! Θα βάλω αύριο κιόλας φωτογραφίες από τα 2 τους κατά τη μικρή διάρκεια συγκατοίκησης...

----------


## zack27

αντε αντε περιμενουμε....!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Λοιπόοννν!!! Σας είχα υποσχεθεί φωτογραφίες αλλά λίγο που ετοίμαζα 2 απανωτά ταξίδια, λίγο που χάλασε ο δικός μου υπολογιστής και βολευομαι με του αδερφού μου, δεν πρόλαβα! Και σήμερα, μιάς και σε λίγες ώρες σαλπάρουμε και θα κάνουμε πολύ καιρό να σας γράψουμε και αφού τελειώσα και τις βαλίτσες μου είπα να σας ανεβάσω μερικές παλιές και καινούριες φωτογραφίες καθώς και βιντεάκια!

Ο Βαγγέλης τότε...



 

 

   

 

 

Τα 2 τους...

 

Μεγαλώνοντας...


Πρώτη φορά που φάγανε μαζί... Το μικρό ίσα ίσα που τσίμπαγε δηλαδή...
 

Πρώτες ώρες συγκατοίκησης...


 

Και... σήμερα...

 

Ο Βαγγελάκης μου...

 

Ο Αρούλης μου...

 

Βιντεάκια...

Πρώτα χαδάκια...



Σημερινό...




Όταν το πρωτοείδα να πλησιάζει την ποτίστρα (δεν υπήρχε το συναίσθημα!), το μωρό μου μεγάλωσε!!!



Μήπως να κάναμε και ένα μπανάκι???



Αυτάαααα!!! Είναι πολλά το ξέρω αλλά επειδή θα λείψουμε για ενάμιση μήνα  περίπου και ξέρουμε πως θα σας λείψουμε... Θα έχετε μπόλικα να βλέπετε  όσο εμείς θα λιαζόμαστε στο όμορφο νησάκι μου (Κάλυμνος)!!! Καλό  Καλοκαίρι σε όλους!!!!
 :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :Animal0028:  :BumbleBee:  :BumbleBee:  :BumbleBee:  :BumbleBee:

----------


## mitsman

Να τα φερεις μαζι σου Ναξο..
και αν δεν στα κλεψω εγω.. να μην με λενε Δημητρη... χα χα χα
Κουκλακια ζωγραφιστα και τα δυο!!!
να τα χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## zack27

Καρολινα πανεμορφααααα!!!!μεγαλωσε το μικρουλι μπραβοοοοο!!!!!κουκλια και τα 2...αγορομανα εσυ!!!!χεχε

----------


## maria-karolina

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και τους 2! 

Μιτς, να δω ποιός θα κλέψει ποιανού πρώτος! Εγώ την Casper ή εσύ τα δικά μου???

Ζαχούλη είδες?? Δε με θέλει να πάρω κι εγ'ω κοριτσάκι, αλλά που θα πάει, κουνέλα θα γίνω θα το βγάλω όμως!!! Αν και για το μικρό δεν είμαι σίγουρη ακόμα για τίποτα!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες με την εξέλιξή τους!!!Να τα χαίρεσαι* Μαρία-Καρολίνα* κ να περάσετε όμορφες διακοπές!!!!

----------


## nuntius

*bικούλα, βαρυστομάχιασες...;;;;;!!!! χουχουχου... μαρία-καρολίνα το λένε το κορίτσι... παντού βίκες βλέπεις... χουχουχου
*

----------


## vicky_ath

Ανόητε....είναι που σκέφτομαι συνέχεια τον εαυτό μου στην πισίνα που θα μου πάρεις γι'αυτό!!!!

----------


## serafeim

ειναι τελειαααα
τα λατρευωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!
να σου ζησουν μαρια ειναι πανεμορφα και τα δυο!!!

----------


## Pardalw...

μαρια καρολινα κουκλακιααα!!!να σου ζησουν!!!πωωω στο τελος 8α με κανετε να παρω κ εγω.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vagelis76

Υπέροχα μικρά,τα έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά και είναι κουκλάκια !!!!!!!!!!
"Κλαίρη" καλά να περάσετε στο νησί και να μας επιστρέψετε ανανεωμένοι όλοι σας !!!!!!!
*Καλό καλοκαίρι....Μαρία-Καρολίνα,Άρη και Βάγγο !!!!!!!!!*

----------

